# Update über mehrere Tabellen



## bastiglasl (8. Januar 2007)

Servus!

Ist diese Abfrage unter MS SQL 2005 auch möglich? Unter Access 2003 läuft sie. Wie kann/muss ich sie anpassen?


```
UPDATE WartVertraege INNER JOIN WartAuftraege ON WartVertraege.AnlagenNr = WartAuftraege.AnlagenNr  SET WartVertraege.Info2 = WartAuftraege.Info2,WartVertraege.Info3 = WartAuftraege.Info3
```

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!

mfg

Basti


----------



## Bernd1984 (10. Januar 2007)

Hi,

versuchs mal so:

```
UPDATE WartVertraege 
SET WartVertraege.Info2 = WartAuftraege.Info2,WartVertraege.Info3 = WartAuftraege.Info3
from WartVertraege
INNER JOIN WartAuftraege ON WartVertraege.AnlagenNr = WartAuftraege.AnlagenNr
```


----------

